
Lego logic gates and mechanical computing - pcr910303
https://www.randomwraith.com/logic.html
======
pepijndevos
This is super exciting, but I find the website honestly quite hard to look at.

Looking forward to someone building a larger system with this. Or... a Yosys
backend?

~~~
c22
I don't have a website for it, or even any photos (there are likely non-
digital photos in a drawer at my parent's house) but I built several lego-
pneumatic calculating machines in the 90s, culminating in a pneumatic rubik's
cube manipulator and a couple walkers where all the movement was controlled
via air-logic. I was inspired by the hydraulic systems my dad used to work on
on large boats.

Basically, I'm sure there's larger lego-logic systems out there somewhere.
Here, I found an interesting one [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYi9sJkS19Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYi9sJkS19Q)

------
thepete2
Here's a 3d printable logic gate that can be reconfigured
[https://www.ims.uni-hannover.de/3dprintlogic.html](https://www.ims.uni-
hannover.de/3dprintlogic.html)

------
jpm_sd
For those of you who remember this when it was "the 2004 slashdot phenomenon",
the newer additions include powered (motorized) rod logic, and rotational
logic.

[https://www.randomwraith.com/blog.html](https://www.randomwraith.com/blog.html)

------
jefft255
Makes me think about NASA’S idea to send a purely mechanical rover to Venus,
because no computer ca resist the heat for any serious amount of time:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6933](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6933)

I hope this takes off!

~~~
rtkwe
I can see how you control somewhat and send signals back what I don't really
get is how they'll do instrumentation and take readings more complex than
stuff like wind speed and temperature.

~~~
jefft255
Good question, especially any kind of visual sensor

------
choeger
Wow. Nice!

How long until someone applies this to Ben Eater's 8-bit computer? What size
would such a device take?

~~~
naringas
I think its size would boggle our minds

the megaprocessor[1] is built from pure transistors

[1]
[http://www.megaprocessor.com/index.html](http://www.megaprocessor.com/index.html)

------
codesushi42
We need a Babbage Difference Engine made out of Legos.

~~~
cr0sh
Here ya go:

[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~chazelle/courses/BIB/BabbageEn...](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~chazelle/courses/BIB/BabbageEngine.html)

If you google "Lego Babbage" or similar, his machine seems to be something of
a phenom...

------
naringas
how about a rotational flip flop?

